# PERC - Pressurized Exhaust Rodent Control



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone used one or have a comment on the PERC it is a pressurized exhaust rodent control made by H&M Gopher Control out of California I would like to buy one but wanted some feed back first. thanks
PERC Pressurized Exhaust Rodent Controller by H & M Gopher Control Manufacturing & Sales


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

My neighbor has one, he seems to think it helps. If he would give it a 100% over-the-top rating for performance I would own one too. However it looks to me to be almost as time consuming as trapping, and a lot more expensive. Plus I like to see them dead. Lots of satisfaction here from dragging them out of the hole in the Cinch trap. One day this summer I actually came accross a pocket gopher above ground, in the afternoon. Very odd. I clubbed the SOB with a grease gun and smiled all afternoon. If only it were that easy all the time. If you do buy a perc, make sure they warranty it for a while, my neighbor had some issues keeping his running.


----------



## cklimen (Oct 14, 2010)

Before spending all the extra bucks on the PERC system, you may want to check out the Crittergetter. It provides you with all the stuff to do the same thing using YOUR vehicle and saving you a whole ton of money. 
There's an article on the Crittergetter in the most recent issue of Farm Show Magazine


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen em and heard of em but never used one. A tank of anhydrous with a long hose on it seems to work as well. I won't admit it to the wife, but the thought of a groundhog flippin and jerkin in his hole when that anhydrous hits em tickles the dark side in me.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Butch, Don't know how much alfalfa you are doing but I was thinking about buying one also. Looks very time consuming unless you have a designated hired man to do it. I am rolling my land in the spring to level out the mounds and also to push back in any rocks. Let us know how it goes if you do get one. Mike


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

They are slow to operate because you need to spend at least 30 seconds on each hole. One guy can run two hoses but it is nice to have someone driving the ATV and running the other two hoses. My friend owns one but it is not near as much fun as shooting ground squirrels so I rarely see him using it as much as I thought he would.

The engines are some Chinese junk but I think that is intentional to make the most acrid, toxic exhaust in order to kill the rodents. Or the manufacturers got some grey market engines.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds too nice. I prefer the sound of that spring loaded spike clinking through the neck of the ground rats down here in Texas. I only wish wasting fire ants was so easy.


----------



## fulingyu (Jan 18, 2010)

There is a guy for hire with a perc machine in our area. We were thinking about buying a machine but wanted to see how well it worked, so we hired him to come out to treat a field. I have to say that I was surpised by the results. While he did spend a few days out there, we had very little activity after the treatment. He was very thorough and seemed to have established an effective method for killing those rotten creatures. We will continue to hire him as needed rather than buy a machine of our own. We just don't have enough acreage to justify it. The area that he treated was about 30 acres.


----------

